# Diarrhea



## cierra.smith113 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi! So about 3 weeks ago I rescued a very sweet red nose pit from the animal shelter. He is a very big boy but full of love. When we got him they didn't inform us that he had kennel cough but I took him to the vet and got meds once I noticed. (2 days after)

He has been fine since, no more coughing, vomit, or runny nose. But now he keeps having diarrhea and I am worried. I expected it for a couple days because of the sudden switch in dog food and because of the meds but now idk what to do. I am currently boiling chicken and making rice to help him out but I am hoping for help.

He currently eats Merrick, duck and sweet potato. Grain free, no correct, wheat or soy. Is suppose to help with digestion too but clearly not the case.







that's my baby boy!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. He is a handsome young boy. 
The change in food could be enough to cause diarrhea. Any time you make a food change it should be done very gradual by mixing little amounts of the new food into his current food and increasing it till the change is complete.
I would suggest adding some canned pumpkin to his food to stop the diarrhea. Don't get the pie filling pumpkin just the plain pumpkin.
Did the vet check his stool for worms or any other problems?

Joe


----------



## cierra.smith113 (Sep 23, 2016)

I adopted him from a shelter so I was unable to mix his old with the new to make it gradual. He was tested for everything before I got him, he is good to go on that. And the vet also ran tests but said the kennel cough was the only thing wrong with him. Which is better now.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try adding a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to his meals. Should help solidify things for you.


----------



## cierra.smith113 (Sep 23, 2016)

Update* I walk/run him twice a day and have been feeding him chicken and rice. No more explosions but also no poop at all.. I get worried about leaving him in case he poops inside.. starting to slowly introduce him to his new food soon. Any advice on a kind?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

cierra.smith113 said:


> Update* I walk/run him twice a day and have been feeding him chicken and rice. No more explosions but also no poop at all.. I get worried about leaving him in case he poops inside.. starting to slowly introduce him to his new food soon. Any advice on a kind?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Every dog is different. So your best bet is to just research kibbles you think might be best and then go from there. I don't feed kibble to my dog, but my cat eats Nature's Variety Instinct.

It's OK to add a little pumpkin during the transition to keep things solid. Once transition is complete, start reducing the pumpkin.


----------



## cierra.smith113 (Sep 23, 2016)

I want.to bulk him back up. I like to run and I hike a lot. I want him to be able to come with.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

cierra.smith113 said:


> I want.to bulk him back up. I like to run and I hike a lot. I want him to be able to come with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I doubt that he will ever tell you that he doesn't want to go wherever you do. Most bull breeds are happy to go and do whatever we do. My boy has all kinds of health issues, but he will never turn me down for a car ride or pint at the pub.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> he will never turn me down for a car ride or pint at the pub.


Heck, neither would I! :cheers:


----------

